# A few of my mice



## Apex (Apr 12, 2014)

This little black and white Texel is named "Cowpie"... He's definitely not a pretty mouse haha.. My mice have worms right now so they're all looking a little shabby... His "bed head" doesn't help!
















































I named this unique little girl "Pockets"
















Moustress may recognize this little one, she is from the recessive yellow line. She does have yellow spots on her sides


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I love the pied tan!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

very attractive group.


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Very impressive!


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Worms or not, they're all still very cute and you've managed to get really great photos of them!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Very adorable! And I think Cowpie looks like a real cutie.


----------



## Crystal713 (Jul 21, 2015)

Beautiful! I love Pockets, I would love to see what she looks like once all of her fur comes in!


----------

